# Cannon 4/10/11



## Watatic Skier (Apr 10, 2011)

Me, a friend and his Dad went to Cannon Today, and had a blast. The coverage was great.

*Date(s) Skied: *

4/10/11

*Resort or Ski Area: *

Cannon Mt NH

*Conditions: *

Slushy Bumps and Mashed Potatoes

*Trip Report: *

We got into the parking lot around 7:55, and hopped on the Triple from the Base (the Quad wasn't running yet) and went over to the Zoomer Area.
http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0293.jpg

After a few Runs there, we went up The Cannonball lift and down the Taft to scope out the hike up Mittersill. 
http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0295.jpg

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0299.jpg
 Snow was still a bit scratchy so we decided to pass and went down Hardscrabble instead.

After Lunch we went back up and hiked over the summit of Mittersill and Skied down.

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0310.jpg

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0311.jpg

Tuckerbrook looked Tempting, but we had no idea what the coverage down below would be like and didn't really want to have to walk back to Mittersill.

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0324.jpg

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0325.jpg

The Big T-bar is being eaten by the trees.

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0328.jpg

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0331.jpg
The Mittersill Liftline was great.

Coverage on the T-bar was thin, but it skied nicely.

http://mtwataticskiarea.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsci0333.jpg
Heres a short video I put together of me And My Friend Kevin Skiing the Bumps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z1oo4_nOJg

The day was a great way to end the Season. I'm sorry none of the pictures are imbedded, its late at night and they are super large when I embed them.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2011)

I sure was a great day at Cannon.  Nice job on the write up, pics, and video.  Sounds like you guys hit it just right.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice! This definitely looks something like Liftline at Castlerock. Very cool. 







And my apologies that it is HUGE.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> And my apologies that it is HUGE.



Ummmm, the young but wise Watatic skier did go through the trouble to point out....



Watatic Skier said:


> I'm sorry none of the pictures are imbedded, its late at night and they are super large when I embed them.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> And my apologies that it is HUGE.




Spare the apology and the passive aggressive wink -  this picture is ridiculously large..


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> Spare the apology and the passive aggressive wink - this picture is ridiculously large..


 
Nothing passive aggressive at all, dmc.  I honestly don't know how to shrink it.  Size aside, I thought it was a good picture to put up to illustrate the point.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nothing passive aggressive at all, dmc.  I honestly don't know how to shrink it.  Size aside, I thought it was a good picture to put up to illustrate the point.



I have a pretty big screen and can't see it at all.  Which is probably why the OP didn't embed it in the first place.  On the other hand when I click his link it comes up at a nice viewable size.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nothing passive aggressive at all, dmc.  I honestly don't know how to shrink it.  Size aside, I thought it was a good picture to put up to illustrate the point.



right...      now does that make it better... 

not really - it's still an annoying large picture..  And can't even be enjoyed based upon it's size..  

http://tinyurl.com/5seqhqu


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> There you go ruining dmz's day again.



How long will this continue?
Will you be "dogging" me with your lame pictures forever"? 
Can I expect it to stop any time soon?
I really thought Nick brokered a peace between us.  Or at least wanted it to stop - which I'm OK with..


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> #1.) Until I am done with you
> #2.) Not soon.
> #3.) What truce? You are the one that keeps slamming people for ruining your viewing pleasure.



When and how will you be done with me?
Is there anyway i can speed up the process and end this for everyone's sake?

Ignoring you does not work.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> When and how will you be done with me?
> Is there anyway i can speed up the process and end this for everyone's sake?
> 
> Ignoring you does not work.


 

Stop the whining about crap like pic sizes.  Trailboss even apologized and you slam him. WTF.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2011)

you guys need your own sandbox to tickle each others balls.  I'm sick of reading this crap in every thread.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

2knees said:


> you guys need your own sandbox to tickle each others balls.  I'm sick of reading this crap in every thread.



agreed... Lets stop right now!!! Going forward!  No mas!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> agreed... Lets stop right now!!! Going forward!  No mas!!



+1

Time to stop Puck It.  No more.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

back to the thread...

ANOTHER year i didn't make it to Cannon... A bunch of my friends were there last week and had a blast...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2011)

The friend post was funny!


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 11, 2011)

wildcat. this sunday. $20 half day tickets. after last chair you meet in parking lot to settle it.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> wildcat. this sunday. $20 half day tickets. after last chair you meet in parking lot to settle it.


 

Sounds like a ski off.  Oh, he does not ski.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't participate in ski offs and never will..

Life's too short to have to prove yourself to people you don't really know.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 13, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Sounds like a ski off.  Oh, he does not ski.



I thought that you were coming up to the Institution this weekend?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I thought that you were coming up to the Institution this weekend?


 
I am.  I should be there Sunday or Monday depending on the weather.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 15, 2011)

Too cold tomorrow?  Will be icy?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2011)

petergriffen said:


> Too cold tomorrow?  Will be icy?



Should be fine by 10 or 11am.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 15, 2011)

petergriffen said:


> Too cold tomorrow?  Will be icy?



It won't be hot.  There will be ice. It is your second to last day of the season to get to Cannon.  Weigh carefully.


----------

